# Lime Lime Lime Lime Lime



## Baldy Jeff (Nov 7, 2015)

I know this is wrong forum for "wanted", but lookin for more exposure than the WTB column might bring -  

So, I'm in need of an original paint/screen flamboyant lime Sting Ray STANDARD chainguard - 

Am willing to "step up" bigtime for right guard - 

Plenty of kool early Sting Ray parts to trade or plain old boring cash - 

PLEASE email direct - mludwig5@sbcglobal.net 

Thank you!


----------

